# Massey Ferguson 168 power steering problem...please help



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

so the thing is that the power steering is not working on my MF 168,and when I looked there was no oil in the power steering pump,so I filled it up,but almost half of the oil disappeared,and the power steering still doesn't work....is it possible that tha oil went in the engine...?I don't have time to fix the pump,or to take it down,I can work without the power steering,but do I need to change the oil in the engine,is the steering oil got mix up with it?I filled just around 400 mililiters of steering oil in the pump....and I guess half of it disappeared ...hope you can help asap.....thank


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out what these guys are talking about, could pretty much tell you what you need to do.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f50/mf-165-power-steering-fail-21724/

Good luck and see if you can find a couple of manuals for that tractor.
Cheers


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah...I checked it,but the thing I don't understand is that if I need to change the engine oil,or it's not a problem if a little of the steering oil mixed up with it...can it cause any damage to the engine...or it's ok to use?


----------

